# Switch my Finnex Planted Plus to the 24/7 one...worth the upgrade?



## Manami (Sep 29, 2015)

Hello. 

I have a 40g breeder tank with low-medium light plants (some fast growers than others). It's not heavily planted my tank, but more like medium planted than less.

I'm curious about the 24/7. Does it have more light watts than the planted plus? Or lower? Can I have the option of changing different light colors when I want to instead of having it in 24 hour mode? I wouldn't want to look at my tank dark every night XD.

Will I get more algae? I already have algae, but I'm slowly adding fast growing and nitrate absorbing plants and I can see a small but noticeable difference in the algae decreasing...but it's still there (stubborn algaes!).

Thank you!


----------



## roostertech (Oct 27, 2015)

I don't know about light density but I looovee the 24/7 feature. Not having to fiddle with the light all the time and mess with timer is a huge plus. You can go in and out of 24/7 mode at any time and it'll snap right back to where it suppose to be on the 24 hrs schedule. In the evening the light switch into moonlight mode which is perfect.


----------



## c9bug (Feb 15, 2015)

Manami said:


> Hello.
> 
> I have a 40g breeder tank with low-medium light plants (some fast growers than others). It's not heavily planted my tank, but more like medium planted than less.
> 
> ...


From my understanding the 24/7 is slightly more powerful than the regular planted plus. I am not sure if you will get more algae, however, the nice thing is that the 24/7 intensity can be adjusted. Lowering the intensity can help with your algae issues. Changing the intensity is not compatible with the 24/7 feature though.


----------



## kevmo911 (Sep 24, 2010)

The 24/7 is a good bit more powerful than the Planted+. The Planted+ has different reds than the 24/7 which they claim, and there is some (limited) evidence for, are better suited for plants. But that probably shouldn't be a big factor for you. And, as c9bug said, the 24/7 is customizable, though not in 24/7 mode (which, IMO, is just chintzy anyway).

There's a lot of PAR data for the 24/7, but not a whole lot for the Planted+ (primarily due to the reds being too high for standard PAR meters to read). But, according to Finnex, the Planted+ puts out PAR that is close to the value of the Fugeray, and the 24/7 is more like the Ray2. And PAR data for both of those is available in the Finnex sponsor forum, as well as in other threads.


----------



## lksdrinkerII (Nov 16, 2015)

From most of the things I've seen/read/heard about it there is not enough of a benefit of switching to the 24/7. Most seem to imply that its sort of like that toy you had to have as a kid at Xmas. You tear it open and play with it non stop that first day. Then it just sits there doing its thing. Then it seems most people grow with the hobby and find that the 24/7 is not well suited for their plans to inject co2 or whatever other reason they come up with.


----------



## klibs (May 1, 2014)

Probably not. The classic Planted + is still a good fixture. 24/7 totally missed the boat on programmability so you're really not getting any advantage. If you could customize ramp cycles with it then it would be worth an upgrade. Because this is not the case you are stuck with 24/7 mode or just running it on a timer like the old fixture. Many other LED fixtures are far superior if you are looking for an upgrade.

Bump: Probably not. The classic Planted + is still a good fixture. 24/7 totally missed the boat on programmability so you're really not getting any advantage. If you could customize ramp cycles with it then it would be worth an upgrade. Because this is not the case you are stuck with 24/7 mode or just running it on a timer like the old fixture. Many other LED fixtures are far superior if you are looking for an upgrade.

Also I really think people underestimate how powerful the old planted + fixtures are.


----------



## Manami (Sep 29, 2015)

Ok. I think I'll just stick with the planted+ for a while longer. Thanks everyone!


----------



## Jcstank (Jan 3, 2015)

I think the Planted + original has the better 660 nm red LED's. I know mine grows plants like crazy.


----------



## kevmo911 (Sep 24, 2010)

If you think of the Planted+ as a full-spectrum Fugeray, and the 24/7 as a full-spectrum Ray2, it's a pretty good deal. Just don't use the 24/7 mode, unless you like that kinda thing.


----------



## Manami (Sep 29, 2015)

I wasn't thinking of getting it just for the 24/7 light mode thing, I thought that the planted 24/7 also had other options like choosing different light color settings for the tank. (I like the tank to have a more white light than yellow).


----------



## klibs (May 1, 2014)

Manami said:


> I wasn't thinking of getting it just for the 24/7 light mode thing, I thought that the planted 24/7 also had other options like choosing different light color settings for the tank. (I like the tank to have a more white light than yellow).


NOPE

Apparently you either use the 24/7 mode or just dim the fixture and run on a timer. It's silly they don't let you customize spectrum / ramp cycles on it. A lot more people would have probably bought it if they did.


----------



## Manami (Sep 29, 2015)

Okay. Then nope. I still like my original Planted+.


----------



## Daplantkilla (Nov 8, 2015)

I have 2 planted plus 30 inch fixtures on a tall tank. It's pretty darn good. But it was a signifigant upgrade for me because I had a piece of rubbish light prior to that. If you are not rich and you have a good light then stick with the finnex you have. You'd only be missing a cool factor.


----------



## Manami (Sep 29, 2015)

Yeah. The planted+ works great, so I can't complain. My plants are growing slowly (but growing) fine without C02 and without Flourish Excel. I also sometimes miss a dose for the plants and they are still growing fine. One it's sort of struggling, but that must be because it's not in the middle of the tank and it's not getting enough light. But the rest are fine.


----------



## terran2k (Feb 24, 2009)

I am running a 48" 24/7 on my 75G, i like it. I just run the standard 24/7 mode. it puts out a decent amount of light for sure. I am running pressurized CO2. I'd probably have an algae farm if I didn't. 

you can adjust the intensity of the Red/Green/Blue leds separately, if you're not in 24/7 mode.
I just leave it on its 24/7 cycle.
pretty decent light for the money.


----------



## robinc (Jul 24, 2014)

terran2k said:


> I am running a 48" 24/7 on my 75G, i like it. I just run the standard 24/7 mode. it puts out a decent amount of light for sure. I am running pressurized CO2. I'd probably have an algae farm if I didn't.
> 
> you can adjust the intensity of the Red/Green/Blue leds separately, if you're not in 24/7 mode.
> I just leave it on its 24/7 cycle.
> pretty decent light for the money.


I'm going to have the same setup but without the CO2 for at least a few months. I'll be interested to see if I do end up with a ton of algae.


----------



## sevendust111 (Jul 15, 2014)

It's not worth an upgrade IMO, unless you really want the dimming feature and the color adjustment is very nice. I too like more of a white even slightly bluish tint and the light definitely allows for that. I can't stand overly yellow look of some tanks, specially when they have a little tannin in the water.


----------



## d33pVI (Oct 28, 2015)

robinc said:


> I'm going to have the same setup but without the CO2 for at least a few months. I'll be interested to see if I do end up with a ton of algae.


I've been running 24/7 mode for 6 weeks on a 75gal, no CO2, Excel every other day, no algae to speak of. The tank is heavily filtered and heavily planted with 30% weekly water changes.


To the OP, if you are just looking for an increase in lighting the 24/7 is not going to be much of an upgrade. Running in 24/7 mode would more likely be less overall light. That said, I do love the 24/7 feature and it has been working well for me.


----------



## patfat (Oct 23, 2015)

Alright what about witch would be better to upgrade from a stingray?


----------



## Econde (Oct 13, 2015)

I'm upgrading from a finnex stingray 30" to a planted + 24/7. Someone posted here on the forums, about amazons lightning deals. It went on sale yesterday for several hours for 70 bucks. I couldn't get out my card fast enough to order one haha. Should be coming tomorrow.


----------



## patfat (Oct 23, 2015)

Econde said:


> I'm upgrading from a finnex stingray 30" to a planted + 24/7. Someone posted here on the forums, about amazons lightning deals. It went on sale yesterday for several hours for 70 bucks. I couldn't get out my card fast enough to order one haha. Should be coming tomorrow.



ya i just saw that thread a few minutes ago!!! I went look on amazon and the sale was already done!!! :frown2:


----------



## Econde (Oct 13, 2015)

patfat said:


> ya i just saw that thread a few minutes ago!!! I went look on amazon and the sale was already done!!! :frown2:


My Gf was all like GO FOR IT. haha she knew i really wanted the light fixture. I'm glad she supports me and my hobby. well not financially but with heart hehe.


----------



## patfat (Oct 23, 2015)

Econde said:


> My Gf was all like GO FOR IT. haha she knew i really wanted the light fixture. I'm glad she supports me and my hobby. well not financially but with heart hehe.


hahaha hilarious!!! but that sounds just like my girlfriend!! She loves every thing about the tank or watching and feeding.. but once I start talking about wanting to buy this or that she just gives me that look...so now i try to secretly buy things and put it in the tank and see if she notices hahah >..then theres the problem of the package coming sooner then expected and she gets it before I get home :frown2: hahah


----------



## Econde (Oct 13, 2015)

patfat said:


> hahaha hilarious!!! but that sounds just like my girlfriend!! She loves every thing about the tank or watching and feeding.. but once I start talking about wanting to buy this or that she just gives me that look...so now i try to secretly buy things and put it in the tank and see if she notices hahah >..then theres the problem of the package coming sooner then expected and she gets it before I get home :frown2: hahah


Very very nice. I'm not at that point yet. I spend when i need to and if its something like plants, she doesnt mind(thankfully haha). She does like feeding my tiger barbs though and she likes my 2 snails. My tiger barbs always follows if someone goes in front of the tank. They "know" its feeding time. She calls to them as if someone would call a companion dog. Hehe. Makes me want to pinch her everytime.

Bump: I also make sure to tell her ahead of time though so there are no "surprises."


----------



## patfat (Oct 23, 2015)

Econde said:


> Very very nice. I'm not at that point yet. I spend when i need to and if its something like plants, she doesnt mind(thankfully haha). She does like feeding my tiger barbs though and she likes my 2 snails. My tiger barbs always follows if someone goes in front of the tank. They "know" its feeding time. She calls to them as if someone would call a companion dog. Hehe. Makes me want to pinch her everytime.


HAHA well she doesnt mind plants either its more of the pricey items that she gives me the look hah!! HAHA my girlfriend does the same thing to my EB Acara she calls him little "[email protected]#" and he always comes out of hiding from the driftwood and greets her at the top..she always feeds him little treats so he always comes out for her but when I come and feed the flakes hes not thrilled HAHA!! But she loves my planted tank with the acara, guppies, teteras, and otos!! She cant wait for the $1 gallon sale she wants us to grab a 100g if its in the budget and slowly get things for it hahah


----------



## Econde (Oct 13, 2015)

patfat said:


> HAHA well she doesnt mind plants either its more of the pricey items that she gives me the look hah!! HAHA my girlfriend does the same thing to my EB Acara she calls him little "[email protected]#" and he always comes out of hiding from the driftwood and greets her at the top..she always feeds him little treats so he always comes out for her but when I come and feed the flakes hes not thrilled HAHA!! But she loves my planted tank with the acara, guppies, teteras, and otos!! She cant wait for the $1 gallon sale she wants us to grab a 100g if its in the budget and slowly get things for it hahah


Damn that's nice :grin2: . I wish I could get a 55 gallon +. I have 20 gallon long. Maybe when we find a bigger apartment, I'll be able to get a 100+ gallon. :laugh2: Good luck with your sale, and hopefully you two can get your 100gallon tank and get it running.


----------



## mark546 (Sep 12, 2013)

I know it's off topic but around here the $1 per gallon only applies to 55 gallon and smaller.

On topic I just got two of the Finnex 24/7 48" fixtures for my 55 and so far love em. There are a few things I would change, but primarily wanted a cheap fixture with a moonlight and a ramp timer so the discus don't freak when the light comes on. The only thing I'm disappointed with is I wish I could set the moonlight to red while using the 24/7 mode.


----------



## patfat (Oct 23, 2015)

mark546 said:


> I know it's off topic but around here the $1 per gallon only applies to 55 gallon and smaller.
> 
> On topic I just got two of the Finnex 24/7 48" fixtures for my 55 and so far love em. There are a few things I would change, but primarily wanted a cheap fixture with a moonlight and a ramp timer so the discus don't freak when the light comes on. The only thing I'm disappointed with is I wish I could set the moonlight to red while using the 24/7 mode.


Off topic I believe it's the same for me but either a 55g or 100g is what I want!! 

Now back to the main topic


----------

